# Is anyone using a Square reader for cashless tips?



## Laura Allison (Apr 5, 2017)

I know the beef from Uber & some riders about the enjoyment of the cashless experience. 

Has anyone used a cashless platform so that riders can tip? I'm considering the following and would like your feedback.

(1). Square reader-tap & go
(2). Square Slider-slide the card
(3). PayPal
(4). Venmo
(5). Vugo


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

last guy that wanted to tip didn't have cash. I showed him how Square reader works and he felt uncomfortable swiping his CC and thought his info would get stolen. Instead he had me drive him to an ATM and he gave me $10 cash (cash is always best)


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> last guy that wanted to tip didn't have cash. I showed him how Square reader works and he felt uncomfortable swiping his CC and thought his info would get stolen. Instead he had me drive him to an ATM and he gave me $10 cash (cash is always best)


If I was a pax. I wouldn't let an Uber Driver swipe my CC. Kind of reason I don't get a square reader.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

I have a Paypal Here card reader in the car, if you have Paypal setup already then it's a good choice. I've never needed it for tips though. Having a ziploc with cash so you can change a 5, 10 or 20 has been useful a few times.


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Just got a square card reader yesterday. Will update if anyone uses it.


----------



## Laura Allison (Apr 5, 2017)

entrep1776 said:


> If I was a pax. I wouldn't let an Uber Driver swipe my CC. Kind of reason I don't get a square reader.


I'm just curious. Why are you uncomfortable with it? We use this type of transaction all the time. Are your concerns with ID theft or something else? Too much time? What would alleviate your concerns, if at all?

Thanks for the feedback. It really helps.



freshjiive said:


> Just got a square card reader yesterday. Will update if anyone uses it.


How are you setting it up so that your riders can see it? Advertising it? How are you making it easily accessible for your riders?

I would love your feedback. Thanks for your help!


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Laura Allison said:


> I'm just curious. Why are you uncomfortable with it? We use this type of transaction all the time. Are your concerns with ID theft or something else? Too much time? What would alleviate your concerns, if at all?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. It really helps.
> 
> ...


Right now I just have the square reader attached to my phone. I have an LED Tip sign in the back seat with the square signage at the bottom. The hope is that someone will see it and ask, and then I can pass them my phone if they want to tip.










Since I just set it up I have no idea if it's gonna work. The plan is to eventually get a tablet and set that up so it's easier for them to tip and make it a bit nicer


----------



## Laura Allison (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice. Thanks for the feedback and the picture.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Laura Allison said:


> I'm just curious. Why are you uncomfortable with it? We use this type of transaction all the time. Are your concerns with ID theft or something else? Too much time? What would alleviate your concerns, if at all?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. It really helps


Yep steal my cc numbers. ID theft. Too much headache if someone does that. I pay 90% of everything using cash. I tip in cash. But maybe i should get square reader. I think it's free. Guess out of 750+ rides maybe 2 or 3 riders might have been willing to tip via square.


----------



## Laura Allison (Apr 5, 2017)

entrep1776 said:


> Yep steal my cc numbers. ID theft. Too much headache if someone does that. I pay 90% of everything using cash. I tip in cash. But maybe i should get square reader. I think it's free. Guess out of 750+ rides maybe 2 or 3 riders might have been willing to tip via square.


The new Square Tap & Go is $50 but the old technology of the swipe reader is included and free. You can also use a free PayPal account, Venmo, even your bank would have a merchant services to use the new tap & go technology. It's secure (enough) but nothing is 100% all the time. But, people are used to cashless transactions, especially our demographic so why not cater to their way of conducting business?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Just got my swipe Square reader today and associated my bank account with it.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

I get cashless tips all the time through the driver app. They're called stars.


----------



## Cjh017 (Jan 25, 2017)

I just put a tip sign that says I accept cash and Venmo with my tag on it. I've been getting about 20% of my tips via Venmo since I put it up.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I use an Intuit reader, since I use it for my regular business I already had it set up. I pay about 2.3 % per transaction but is has increase my tips a little bit. The reader was free.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Cjh017 said:


> I just put a tip sign that says I accept cash and Venmo with my tag on it. I've been getting about 20% of my tips via Venmo since I put it up.


how does venmo work do they pay from their app to yours and how, is tag like a user name?


----------



## Laura Allison (Apr 5, 2017)

Driving and Driven said:


> I get cashless tips all the time through the driver app. They're called stars.


That's called a rating. I'm asking a sincere question.



Cjh017 said:


> I just put a tip sign that says I accept cash and Venmo with my tag on it. I've been getting about 20% of my tips via Venmo since I put it up.


Nice! That's terrific! I'm so happy to hear about your success.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Laura Allison said:


> That's called a rating. I'm asking a sincere question.
> .


I am sincerely sorry your life has no time for humor.


----------



## Laura Allison (Apr 5, 2017)

Driving and Driven said:


> I am sincerely sorry your life has no time for humor.


If it had been humorous, I would have laughed. Your remark was designed to be a slight and belittling the people in this thread. Sarcasm is a very low form of humor based in insecurity and drags people down. There's enough of that in this world without adding to it. I wish you the very best and much success. Take care.


----------



## Laura Allison (Apr 5, 2017)

Laura Allison said:


> I know the beef from Uber & some riders about the enjoyment of the cashless experience.
> 
> Has anyone used a cashless platform so that riders can tip? I'm considering the following and would like your feedback.
> 
> ...


Update 08/08/2017

I found an article on the site Lifehacker about the differences and benefits of Square Cash vs. Venmo vs. PayPal. It's called Money Transfer Showdown: Square Cash vs. Venmo vs. PayPal. I'm not able to provide the link here but you can cut & paste the article title to read it yourself. I hope this helps. Cheers.



Lee239 said:


> how does venmo work do they pay from their app to yours and how, is tag like a user name?


Here's an article I found on the differences and benefits of Square Cash vs. Venmo vs. PayPal


Laura Allison said:


> The new Square Tap & Go is $50 but the old technology of the swipe reader is included and free. You can also use a free PayPal account, Venmo, even your bank would have a merchant services to use the new tap & go technology. It's secure (enough) but nothing is 100% all the time. But, people are used to cashless transactions, especially our demographic so why not cater to their way of conducting business?





Lee239 said:


> how does venmo work do they pay from their app to yours and how, is tag like a user name?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Square works really well, in the past i have used it both for processing uber tips and as payment for taxi rides.


----------



## LanceDiamond (Apr 4, 2017)

Laura Allison said:


> If it had been humorous, I would have laughed. Your remark was designed to be a slight and belittling the people in this thread. Sarcasm is a very low form of humor based in insecurity and drags people down. There's enough of that in this world without adding to it. I wish you the very best and much success. Take care.


Clearly the sarcasm didn't gobble up all the insecurity because there is plenty left fueling the condescension, judgement & passive aggression in your reply.

Meanwhile, humor is alive and well! 

(I'm going to do something else now, my message board replies have ceased being constructive hahaha  )


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Use square all the time, some pax won't trust it and that s fine. If even one person uses it it is beneficial since you can get one for free


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Here is the trick question. How do you bring up the fact that you have one in the first place? I have the sticker in my car for it, but noone in Uber asks for it or wants to use it. In fact hardly any people want to tip anyways, they just fell that its not necessary.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Me_and_T_in_02 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cjh017 said:


> I just put a tip sign that says I accept cash and Venmo with my tag on it. I've been getting about 20% of my tips via Venmo since I put it up.


What is "Venmo"?? I've never heard of that. Uber DOES INCLUDE A TIPPING OPTION ON THEIR APP...BUT ONLY IN SOME CITIES!! WHICH IS B.S.!! I was shown a video when I first signed up with Uber...and it showed the tipping option, via a drop down box, showing options of 20%, 10% or "other". ONly later did I find out that option didn't even exist!! They did that to convince us to go out and buy things like chargers, gum, mints and candy...bottled water, even vomit bags...which I did ALL OF THEM!! I was a server in restaurants for 9 years, "tip" stands for "TO INSURE PROPER SERVICE". Uber SHOULD provide this feature ON THEIR APP, FOR ALL LOCATIONS, ALL CITIES!!! And since I was told when I first signed up that the option was there...it SHOULD BE THERE!!! Please see my post under "complaints" regarding this issue. I live in Richmond, VA. THIS CITY IS THE ONLY CITY IN VIRGINIA WHERE THAT OPTION IS NOT AVAILABLE!!! Riders in Northern Va, and Va. Beach DO HAVE THAT OPTION AVAILABLE TO THEM!!! Sure Uber, keep it cashless, since no one carries cash anymore, but you SHOULD NOT DISCRIMINATE FROM ONE CITY TO THE NEXT!!! THIS IS NOT RIGHT, AND I'M TRYING TO DRUM UP ENOUGH PEOPLE TO FIGHT THIS!!!


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Laura Allison said:


> If it had been humorous, I would have laughed. Your remark was designed to be a slight and belittling the people in this thread. Sarcasm is a very low form of humor based in insecurity and drags people down. There's enough of that in this world without adding to it. I wish you the very best and much success. Take care.


Geez, really ? I'd say if your going to hang out on this forum, you better grow some thicker skin. That really wasn't much of a slight. In fact, I was ready to laugh at him and say, "Sure buddy.... and what businesses will take those stars as payment" ?

I'm actually very interested in some sort of cashless tipping system too.....but after this reply, your probably going to be offended by me too, so I better take my questions elsewhere......


----------



## Samson5121 (Dec 15, 2016)

i have a sign hanging on driver seat with my Square cash ID. and venmo ID. has well and i have been getting tips that way for a year now especially with the millennials.


----------



## Filinator13 (Apr 7, 2017)

Last night was only my second night driving. Only went out for a couple hours and ended up with 10 trips for $130. $10 in tips, $5 cash and $5 on square. I have a sign on the back of my seats that indicate I can accept Venmo and Square in addition to cash. I don't really bring tips up or push the issue with passengers though.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Me_and_T_in_02 said:


> Uber DOES INCLUDE A TIPPING OPTION ON THEIR APP...BUT ONLY IN SOME CITIES!! WHICH IS B.S.!!


Uber has a tip feature for UberTaxi. Unless in a taxi hailed through Uber, there is no tip in the app.


----------



## andvhbk (Apr 19, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> last guy that wanted to tip didn't have cash. I showed him how Square reader works and he felt uncomfortable swiping his CC and thought his info would get stolen. Instead he had me drive him to an ATM and he gave me $10 cash (cash is always best)


i though ATM dispense only $20 and $50 bill


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

andvhbk said:


> i though ATM dispense only $20 and $50 bill


He asked me to break a $20, and gave him a $10


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

freshjiive said:


> Right now I just have the square reader attached to my phone. I have an LED Tip sign in the back seat with the square signage at the bottom. The hope is that someone will see it and ask, and then I can pass them my phone if they want to tip.
> 
> View attachment 110690
> 
> ...


We're did you find your tip sign


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Me_and_T_in_02 said:


> 've never heard of that. Uber DOES INCLUDE A TIPPING OPTION ON THEIR APP...BUT ONLY IN SOME CITIES!!


Wrong that is for uber taxi


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Driving and Driven said:


> I get cashless tips all the time through the driver app. They're called stars.


These are the best kind of tips!!! I heard Target and Walmart will soon be accepting Uber stars as payment!


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Zoey jasmine said:


> We're did you find your tip sign


On Etsy
https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/475...ga_search_query=led uber tip&ref=sr_gallery_2


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

I haven't been approved to start driving yet -- but, someone had the idea of hanging an ipad on the back of the front seat with the square reader attached - and a sign about tips not being included etc. He said it worked for him I like the LED sign freshjive showed above but have no idea how to get one.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

I drive for Ztrip in my city but use my car pays way more then Uber and Lyft combined and they only take 20% of your earnings and 9/10 people tip me via cash or threw my square reader it's cool because you keep 100% of the fare and pay ztrip 20% of whatever you made but you can pay them back daily weekly or monthly


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I use a square reader (free one) and it has been GREAT.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

freshjiive said:


> Right now I just have the square reader attached to my phone. I have an LED Tip sign in the back seat with the square signage at the bottom. The hope is that someone will see it and ask, and then I can pass them my phone if they want to tip.
> 
> View attachment 110690
> 
> ...


I've got mine setup on a tablet attached to the passenger headrest, worked great when I was taking base x, usually netted about $60 a week on the square app, and another $100 in cash


----------



## Chauna Casteel (May 7, 2017)

freshjiive said:


> Right now I just have the square reader attached to my phone. I have an LED Tip sign in the back seat with the square signage at the bottom. The hope is that someone will see it and ask, and then I can pass them my phone if they want to tip.
> 
> View attachment 110690
> 
> ...


Can you message me where you got your tip sign?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Venmo, google wallet, square, PayPal. I've got it all. Venmo and square are my biggest earners.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Is there any reason to continue using the square reader after Uber introduces in-App tipping in your area?
See https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-in-app-tipping-poll.184048/


----------



## Samson5121 (Dec 15, 2016)

true and with the launch zelle. a paz surprise me with can he tip me with zelle and i said sure $8 instantly appear in my acc.


----------



## birkenstock (Jul 5, 2017)

Maven said:


> Is there any reason to continue using the square reader after Uber introduces in-App tipping in your area?
> See https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-in-app-tipping-poll.184048/


I am assuming (yes, assuming) tips will be reported on the 1099 as income if they are received via app.

I'm gonna "suggest" Venmo to my clients if in-app tipping doesn't pay out. (I suspect it won't, but here 's hoping...)


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

birkenstock said:


> I am assuming (yes, assuming) tips will be reported on the 1099 as income if they are received via app. I'm gonna "suggest" Venmo to my clients if in-app tipping doesn't pay out. (I suspect it won't, but here 's hoping...)


I prefer Google-Wallet to Venmo, but both require that the passenger has previously set one of them up. This is difficult for the technically challenged. Square Reader only requires the passenger is carrying a credit/debit card.


----------

